# It gets one extra star for coming back to life...



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I love bosch tools but can't speak for their vacuums. Looks like they either suck or they suck… so to speak. Glad it resurrected for you


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

What a fun review. I hope your zombie vacuum is back to stay and doesn't want to eat your brains. Maybe you want to seal up that switch area.


----------



## Brrman (Jan 31, 2011)

Funny, because the only issue I have ever had with my Bosch tools (and I have a lot of them) is my router - it has a faulty switch that needs to be cleaned occasionally or it won't start up.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

you made me smile there 
sorry you have this kind of troubles with bosch wacumer
I have had one of the green hobby maschines and that have worked like a charm the last ten years 
I have abused it ….. yes abused it 
I have a brichhouse that is plastred with mortar and that makes alotdust everytime you even think of
doing some diy work on the house 
if there is anything that can kill a dustsytem then its motar and concrete dust 
but not the one I have …. before that I had to change vacumemashine every year 
even though they suposed to be made for shop work

I hope after all it will serve you well in many years 
though I hear they made it so the coal have to be changed every 400 hours or so

good luck with it

Dennis


----------

